# Swedish: baka vs grädda



## skandinavien

Hej, mina språkvänner!

Jag förstår fortfarande inte skillnaden mellan _att grädda _och _att baka_. Kunde någon förklara den för mig? 

Används "att grädda" med mat som har en form? (Paj?) Eller?

Tack!

Rätta min svenska, tack!


----------



## brindo

skandinavien said:


> Jag förstår fortfarande inte skillnaden mellan _att grädda _och _att baka_. Kunde (KAN någon/ Skulle någon kunna) förklara den för mig?



Generellt skulle jag säga att "grädda" mer används för själva tillagningen i ugnen medan "baka" behandlar hela tillagningen, till exempel

"Grädda bullarna i ugnen i 10 minuter"
"Jag ska baka bullar"


----------



## AutumnOwl

Man kan även grädda något ovanpå spisen, till exempel grädda pannkakor eller omelett i en stekpanna. Ordet _grädda _har ett ovisst ursprung, och möjligen ha att göra med engelska gridiron (enligt Svensk etymologisk ordbok, http://runeberg.org/svetym/0294.html ), kanske att något bakas i en form eller liknande.


----------



## JohanIII

Att grädda ger en gräddad yta, t.ex. på AutumnOwls pannkakor och omeletter (~stekyta, men det ordet används för kött).
Man kan även grädda i ugn.

En leverpastej bakad i ugn blir genomkokt.
I och för sig kan den få en gräddad överyta, men det är inte det huvudsakliga syftet, därför säger man baka.

Att baka deg-baserade maträtter är något annat än att baka i ugn.
Där beskriver brindo ovan precis hur det är, med bullar (eller bröd eller kakor - eller paj... pizza).
De kan till t.o.m. bli välgräddade.
Blir de ännu mer gräddade blir de brända.


----------



## Tjahzi

Hm, skulle man kunna sammanfatta det som att _grädda_ refererar till den delen av _baka_ som involverar själva upphettningen?


----------



## JohanIII

Tjahzi said:


> Hm, skulle man kunna sammanfatta det som att _grädda_ refererar till den delen av _baka_ som involverar själva upphettningen?



Endast för deg-baserade rätter, som jag skrev ovan.

Du kan nämligen baka utan att grädda.
Ta exemplet leverpastej: om du bakar den i så låg värme att den bara blir kokt får du ingen gräddad yta.
Och även om du har en het ugn, och får en yta (brukar bli ett "skal" som nästan är helt loss), är det inte huvudsyftet, och därför säger man att pastejen är bakad.
Visst, den kan också bli välgräddad (mörkt "skal").

Men för t.ex. bullar vill man ju ha viss yta, och dessutom fungerar det inte att hetta upp dessa degklumpar i låg värme.
Alltså gäller bara "grädda" där, och där är det naturligtvis dessutom den delen av hela färdigställandeprocessen som försiggår i en het ugn.
Medans baka används om hela processen, som förut sagt. Inklusive blanda och knåda och jäsa och forma degen. Innan man sätter den i ugnen.

Ytterligare ett exempel (à la leverpastej) är ugnsbakade potatisar.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Gräddar eller bakar du en crème brûlée? Den tillagas i låg värme och den karamelliserade ytan bränns ju av precis före serveringen. Jag skulle säga att den gräddas i ugnen men utan att få någon gräddad yta.


----------



## Tjahzi

Heh, ok. Själv skulle jag nog inte använda _baka_ om något jag inte gräddade, men jag har å andra sidan begränsade erfarenheter av leverpastejmakeri...


----------



## Ben Jamin

JohanIII said:


> Att baka deg-baserade maträtter är något annat än att baka i ugn.



Kan du forklare forskjellen?


----------



## JohanIII

Jo, som jag skrev precis därefter: "Där beskriver brindo ovan precis hur det är"





brindo said:


> Generellt skulle jag säga att "grädda" mer används för själva tillagningen i ugnen medan "baka" behandlar hela tillagningen, till exempel"Grädda bullarna i ugnen i 10 minuter""Jag ska baka bullar"


Baka för deg = hela processen, "Inklusive blanda och knåda och jäsa och forma degen. Innan man sätter den i ugnen."Baka = göra = tillverka, här.Medan att baka leverpastej bara är den del som man gör i ugnen - tillagningen.


----------



## Ben Jamin

JohanIII said:


> Jo, som jag skrev precis därefter: "Där beskriver brindo ovan precis hur det är"Baka för deg = hela processen, "Inklusive blanda och knåda och jäsa och forma degen. Innan man sätter den i ugnen."Baka = göra = tillverka, här.Medan att baka leverpastej bara är den del som man gör i ugnen - tillagningen.


Er ikke dette bare en daglidags sammenslåing av begreper "baka= lage deig + bake"? Er det en vitenskapelig definisjon? Hvorfor er denne sammenslåingen begrenset til å gjelde bare deigbakst?


----------



## AutumnOwl

Enligt Svenska Akademiens ordbok:


> *Baka*: 1) i fräga om bröd o. d.: bereda, tillreda; dels eg.  (men numera hufvudsäkligen i vissa trakter o. inom vissa yrken) om  kakornas (degens, massans) utsättande för stark, torr värme, i sht i  ugn: grädda; dels om den föreg. behandlingen af degen: knåda (kafla) o.  forma; dels i allm. om hela den process hvarigenom mjöl m. m. förvandlas  till bröd osv.; jfr MÖLLER (1790).





> *Grädda:* 1) (numera i sht i norra o. mellersta Sv. samt kok.) utsätta  en degartad l. (tjock)flytande massa för stark, torr värme, i sht i  ugn, så att den får (fastare) konsistens o. blir genombakad, baka; vanl.  med obj. betecknande dels (bulle l. kaka o. d. av) degen l. massan,  dels det som gm gräddningen åstadkommes; äv. med subj. betecknande ugn  l. hetta o. d.; äv. i pass. med intr. bet., ngn gg refl., förr äv.  intr.: gm att vara utsatt för värme bliva (genom)bakad; äv. (i sht ss.  senare led i ssgr) i p. pf. med mer l. mindre adjektivisk bet.: som gm  att vara utsatt för stark värme blivit (genom)bakad.


Så om man ska förstå ordbokens förklaring betydde baka ursprungligen beredningssättet , medan grädda var att utsätta det som bakas för värme.


----------



## Grand Vizier

AutumnOwl said:


> Enligt Svenska Akademiens ordbok:
> 
> Så om man ska förstå ordbokens förklaring betydde baka ursprungligen beredningssättet , medan grädda var att utsätta det som bakas för värme.



I gammalnorsk betydde bake, bagd og lignende noe som var oppvarmet, oftest hett,  så det er nok helt feil det du tror.

Det svenske grädda er en feilskrivning av engelsk _grate_, som betyr _grill. En grate var altså en grill (galler på svensk) over ildstedet.
__​_


----------



## DerFrosch

Grand Vizier said:


> Det svenske grädda er en feilskrivning av engelsk _grate_, som betyr _grill.
> __​_



Fast vad bygger det påståendet på? Enligt flera svenska ordböcker är det "av okänt ursprung".


----------



## Grand Vizier

DerFrosch said:


> Fast vad bygger det påståendet på? Enligt flera svenska ordböcker är det "av okänt ursprung".



En stor del av all etymologi er i siste instans en sannsynlighetsberegning, har man et ord som grate i engelsk fra fransk, som var et begrep for grill, så kan man sitere Sherlock Holmes: "Når man har utelukket det umulige, så gjenstår det eneste mulige, uansett så usannsynlig det høres ut"

Så påstanden bygger på at mens man i norsk og dansk valgte å holde seg til betydningen bake for å varme opp (ikke tilberedning som Autumn Owl hevder), mens det vanligste brødet i Sverige ikke ble bakt i ovn, men grillet på sten. I Norge finnes det også flate brødtyper, men den vanligste brødtypen var kjevlet og rullet og bakt i ovn i Norge. Kun flatbrød og lignende ble bakt på sten (grill).

I Sverige med sin Hönökaka og lignende forble flate (ikke rullede) brød den vanligste brødtypen, og det man bakte ble bakt i ovn, men brød ble grillet på sten eller grill(galler).
Man hadde mulighet med et ord til, nemlig å steke, men det ble reservert for kjøtt, og etterhvert det som ble stekt i panne.

Helt naturlig valgte man dette ordet for å grille.

GRILL
("gridiron," 1680s, from French gril, from Old French greil, alteration of graille "grill, frating, railings, fencing," from Latin craticula "gridiron, small griddle," diminutive of cratis"wickerwork," perhaps from PIE *kert- "to turn, entwine." In many instances, Modern English grill is a shortened form of grille , such as "chrome front of an automobile.")


----------



## Ben Jamin

Grand Vizier said:


> En stor del av all etymologi er i siste instans en sannsynlighetsberegning, har man et ord som grate i engelsk fra fransk, som var et begrep for grill, så kan man sitere Sherlock Holmes: "Når man har utelukket det umulige, så gjenstår det eneste mulige, uansett så usannsynlig det høres ut"
> 
> Så påstanden bygger på at mens man i norsk og dansk valgte å holde seg til betydningen bake for å varme opp (ikke tilberedning som Autumn Owl hevder), mens det vanligste brødet i Sverige ikke ble bakt i ovn, men grillet på sten. I Norge finnes det også flate brødtyper, men den vanligste brødtypen var kjevlet og rullet og bakt i ovn i Norge. Kun flatbrød og lignende ble bakt på sten (grill).
> 
> I Sverige med sin Hönökaka og lignende forble flate (ikke rullede) brød den vanligste brødtypen, og det man bakte ble bakt i ovn, men brød ble grillet på sten eller grill(galler).
> Man hadde mulighet med et ord til, nemlig å steke, men det ble reservert for kjøtt, og etterhvert det som ble stekt i panne.
> 
> Helt naturlig valgte man dette ordet for å grille.
> 
> GRILL
> ("gridiron," 1680s, from French gril, from Old French greil, alteration of graille "grill, frating, railings, fencing," from Latin craticula "gridiron, small griddle," diminutive of cratis"wickerwork," perhaps from PIE *kert- "to turn, entwine." In many instances, Modern English grill is a shortened form of grille , such as "chrome front of an automobile.")




Men en flat og jevn stein minner ikke om en grill!


----------



## Grand Vizier

Man må bruke hodet!
Om du har en ovn til å bake i, så har du et varmekammer, et lukket rom.
En grill er en varmeplate, hvis du vil varme noe på begge sider, så må du snu det som varmes, noe du slipper i en ovn.
Så jo, en flat sten ikke bare minner om en grill, det er faktisk detmu grille med, om du ikke har en jerngrill. Forskjellen er at steinen må varmes i ilden, mens grillen av metall er varmeledende.


----------

